# Partagas shorts



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought a few boxes of these a while back and was very dissapointed when I smoked these about 6 months back. I grabbed one this morning I've been storing @ 64% or so. I'd have to say this is one of the best cigars I've had. RICH RICH RICH, creamy, smooth, caramel, just awesome. I'm just amazed at what age will do to a cuban cigar. I've never had a cigar that can turn a 180 with just the right humidity and age. I have many PSD4's that I'm not touching and these shorts give me a lot of that Partagas flavor I like while the D4's come around. 

With that said, has anyone had the Bolivar of the same size ? I love this size because time is tight sometimes and I can get a box for $120, sometimes less. There's not a cigar on earth I like better in that price range (under $5)

Thanks for all the good info in this forum. I love it !!!

BTW the box codes are all SIH NOV 05..


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Boli CJ's are fantastic! Be sure to eat first, though.:tu

Got quite a few shorts from January of this year, and I think they're just about ready, though I haven't touched one yet.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> I bought a few boxes of these a while back and was very dissapointed when I smoked these about 6 months back. I grabbed one this morning I've been storing @ 64% or so. I'd have to say this is one of the best cigars I've had. RICH RICH RICH, creamy, smooth, caramel, just awesome. I'm just amazed at what age will do to a cuban cigar. I've never had a cigar that can turn a 180 with just the right humidity and age. I have many PSD4's that I'm not touching and these shorts give me a lot of that Partagas flavor I like while the D4's come around.
> 
> With that said, has anyone had the Bolivar of the same size ? I love this size because time is tight sometimes and I can get a box for $120, sometimes less. There's not a cigar on earth I like better in that price range (under $5)
> 
> ...


BPC's are a great smoke too.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I love the Boli PC, it is a great cigar and allows for up to 45 min of smoking time. I would smoke these all day as well. 

IMO, if you are going to age them, get them in an SLB Cab of 50. I think the general consensus is that a Cab allows for better marrying of flavors due to the wheel of cigars versus a flat box. I may hail one of these cabs in my future!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

RobinCoppell

superior review fer sure...i like the shorts alot and ask for them in every lcdh i go into.

'98 boli cjr are a really good smoke just now very very tasty and insanely strong.

derrek


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Boli PC or party short every day. So good!

I find that many of the stick I get need to rest for a month or two before smoking. I had a mag 46 just of the truck and did not like it. After about 2 months had another and it was awesome, kicked the cab in just two months so good!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm glad they came around for you. They are well-liked for a reason--they taste great.:tu I also like the Bolivar Petit Coronas and the San Cristobal El Principe, Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas in a similar size.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I actually have come to prefer the Bolis over the Partys in this size, and I am a certified Partagas whore..... :2


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I much prefer the Bolivar CJ to the Shorts, for what that's worth


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Agree that the cabs of shorts do age better _in general_, but I have a dress box from 2000 (I think...maybe 1998) that are out of this world good.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I actually have come to prefer the Bolis over the Partys in this size, and I am a certified Partagas whore..... :2





jgros001 said:


> I much prefer the Bolivar CJ to the Shorts, for what that's worth


Yup ... agree with both. The CJs are a damn fine smoke, even ROTT, imho.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bolis are great.
Try the RASCC in the same size/price range.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I have a Boli PC or party short every day. So good!
> 
> I find that many of the stick I get need to rest for a month or two before smoking. I had a mag 46 just of the truck and did not like it. After about 2 months had another and it was awesome, kicked the cab in just two months so good!


A Steelers fan from Cleveland ? :tu
Dude you have Brass Balls.
I like your style !!!!
GO STEELERS !!!!!!

And back to the thread , I love the Partagas Shorts and the Boli PC's
Tom , I cant believe what I'm hearing from you :al Have you been drinking again ?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Also, take a look at the Bolivar Bonitas; very awesome cigars and a great size IMHO. Relatively inexpensive as well. :tu :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Also, take a look at the Bolivar Bonitas; very awesome cigars and a great size IMHO. Relatively inexpensive as well. :tu :ss


Those are so good .....:tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

another thing to add to the list of things to try......it never ends...


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> I bought a few boxes of these a while back and was very dissapointed when I smoked these about 6 months back. I grabbed one this morning I've been storing @ 64% or so. I'd have to say this is one of the best cigars I've had. RICH RICH RICH, creamy, smooth, caramel, just awesome. I'm just amazed at what age will do to a cuban cigar. I've never had a cigar that can turn a 180 with just the right humidity and age. I have many PSD4's that I'm not touching and these shorts give me a lot of that Partagas flavor I like while the D4's come around.
> 
> With that said, has anyone had the Bolivar of the same size ? I love this size because time is tight sometimes and I can get a box for $120, sometimes less. There's not a cigar on earth I like better in that price range (under $5)
> 
> ...


Good for you :tu I too have some Party Shorts that are smoking awesome right now.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Man, all this "party in my shorts" conversation has me longing for them.
Been a while since I got a box.
Hmmmmmm..........what did I do with the last box I had?
I seem to recall having half a box or so left.
I guess only the South Florida Crew knows that answer.
Too bad the recipient of the half box was not wearing chest protection when they went airborn.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Man, all this "party in my shorts" conversation has me longing for them.
> Been a while since I got a box.
> Hmmmmmm..........what did I do with the last box I had?
> I seem to recall having half a box or so left.
> ...


I seem to remember you ''tossing'' your left over box to Ron, In typical South Florida crew fashion


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> I much prefer the Bolivar CJ to the Shorts, for what that's worth


Agree love the CJ's, better then a short to me.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the Party Shorts as well, but IMHO, the Boli PC's or CJ's are even better for the money! :2


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'm going to put my party shorts on this weekend and get jiggy wit it! Oops...wrong shorts.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I may have to give the Bolivar CJ's a try. Also a cab of Boli PC's may be in the works if I don't decide to get the Por Larranaga 1st. 

I may also try the RASCC too, I have a 25 dress box and a 50 cab of RASS, both POS codes that are fantastic. I've noticed the RASCC are also the POS box code. Actually I think I've seen the RASCC around $115 before, too. Should've picked a box or 2 up.


----------

